# is taking risks with clothes a form of cheating?



## mollynature (Mar 31, 2011)

We just got married but my hubbies at work a lot. i am very into fun and because we only have sex once each day its difficult because i always had more before he got this latest job. Since then i started wearing no underwear under skirts and dresses to go out shopping etc. bcos my feelings are really 'needing' , is this ok or like cheating? 

I make sure nobody sees under but i feel pleasures (leg squeezes for fun) on buses and at the park and beach. Sorry i know its disgusting but i've always had this problem since puberty and had problems when boyfriends were away


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry, sex "only" once per day does not compute... 

As far as your question goes, I don't see how it can be considered a form of cheating. But then, I wouldn't consider masturbating to an orgasm cheating, and it would only be an issue if it meant one partner wasn't getting as much sex as they wanted because of it.

My current partner and I will sometimes go without having an orgasm (on our own or together) for a few days just to tease each other and build up anticipation. And if I found out she was going out without underwear, it would be a turn-on, not something to cause jealousy.

Now, if she was flipping up her skirt to show other guys that she wasn't, that might be a different story...  

C


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

mollynature said:


> We just got married but my hubbies at work a lot. i am very into fun and because we only have sex once each day its difficult because i always had more before he got this latest job. Since then i started wearing no underwear under skirts and dresses to go out shopping etc. bcos my feelings are really 'needing' , is this ok or like cheating?
> 
> I make sure nobody sees under but i feel pleasures (leg squeezes for fun) on buses and at the park and beach. Sorry i know its disgusting but i've always had this problem since puberty and had problems when boyfriends were away


Honestly there is something wrong with you and you need help. You are risking your relationship and letting strangers grope you for fun. Are you giving these men other signals as well? Any man who would just walk up and grope a woman also has problems with boundaries and the way he views women, something bad may happen to you.

You posted the other thread about how what you were wearing was just innocent and your husband was worrying about nothing. Clearly he was right and it's not innocent.

You are obviously an attention seeker. You should be seeking this attention from your husband and not from other men.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I took "leg squeezes" to mean squeezing your legs together for self pleasure, not letting someone else grope you... That would be something else entirely, and would change my answer. 

C


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I think I've seen you on the bus before. And yeah, you were flashing it.

Seriously, if this is a legit post, you not getting sex more than once a day? So you have to cruise public transport for attention?

If this is for real, you have problems far more serious than this forum can solve. I suggest you seek professional counseling and acquire a good set of electronic toys to keep you occupied.


----------



## mollynature (Mar 31, 2011)

Syrum said:


> Honestly there is something wrong with you and you need help. You are risking your relationship and letting strangers grope you for fun. Are you giving these men other signals as well? Any man who would just walk up and grope a woman also has problems with boundaries and the way he views women, something bad may happen to you.
> 
> You posted the other thread about how what you were wearing was just innocent and your husband was worrying about nothing. Clearly he was right and it's not innocent.
> 
> You are obviously an attention seeker. You should be seeking this attention from your husband and not from other men.


??
But nobody ever groped me! and nobody ever saw under my dress ever, i promise! Oh i think i know why you said it, cos i said 'leg squeezes".

When i squeeze my legs together and move them together i orgasm (i called it "full pleasure", cos i didn't wanna say the "o" word). it happens if ive worn no underwear in public cos the feelings build up. I didnt wanna say it cos it sounds disgusting etc.

I never ever flirt with men, i only want my hubbys hands for sure


----------



## mollynature (Mar 31, 2011)

michzz said:


> I think I've seen you on the bus before. And yeah, you were flashing it.
> 
> Seriously, if this is a legit post, you not getting sex more than once a day? So you have to cruise public transport for attention?
> 
> If this is for real, you have problems far more serious than this forum can solve. I suggest you seek professional counseling and acquire a good set of electronic toys to keep you occupied.


Nope , i dont want attention , i just feel strong relief from wearing no panties outside. No man has ever seen my bare bottom except hubby  and i was a virgin before marriage .


----------



## mollynature (Mar 31, 2011)

PBear said:


> Sorry, sex "only" once per day does not compute...
> 
> As far as your question goes, I don't see how it can be considered a form of cheating. But then, I wouldn't consider masturbating to an orgasm cheating, and it would only be an issue if it meant one partner wasn't getting as much sex as they wanted because of it.
> 
> ...


For sure i never flip my skirt, never tease/ I just have strong feelings in parts


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

So, you are having orgasms in public? And you think no one is noticing?

Why not just stay at home and buy some toys instead of this odd, risky behavior?


----------



## mollynature (Mar 31, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> So, you are having orgasms in public? And you think no one is noticing?
> 
> Why not just stay at home and buy some toys instead of this odd, risky behavior?


nobody can tell , i just breath faster and get trembly. Not every girl is loud u know. I do stimulate at home :scratchhead:


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Star said:


> I'm sorry I just can't take this thread seriously.


yes i call BS


but what if......


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh geez....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Try Ben Wa aka Kegel Balls. Seriously. That might give you all the constant stimulation you need.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

ahh..young love...i think we all have our fetishes, if you arent telling anybody or showing off to anyone...then who cares, but be safe....and maybe you could tell husband you NEED more sex, like on the weekends...

just be safe..its crazy out here...and im sure you are not alone in this pratice. maybe you will let go of the sexual part and just..go comando for life..


yall wrong, you know when you first got married you had it like 5 times a day too....


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

You said you had this problem since puberty, you sound oversexed. 

Lucky for your husband huh? The thing that bothers me is since you already know you're into sexual pleasure at home and out of the home, what is your plan if once a day sex with your husband isn't good enough anymore, and not wearing panties to work or where ever is no longer fun, are you planning on kicking it up a notch and seeing what others can do for you? I hope not.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

What happens when "only" going commando doesn't give you a thrill anymore? Will you start flirting, looking for attention from other men? And then what happens when THAT high wears off-sleeping with other men?


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

These threads are actually humorous. They're reminding me of watching Stephen Colbert when he said to the guy from the Special Olympics..."Don't use the word retarded, it's gay."

Or maybe more like Jack Handy, Deep Thoughts


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

I can't stop laughing at this thread, sorry! :rofl:

Is it cheating if I have no underwear on in public?

Maybe if you're humping some strangers leg!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

CallaLily said:


> I can't stop laughing at this thread, sorry! :rofl:
> 
> Is it cheating if I have no underwear on in public?
> 
> Maybe if you're humping some strangers leg!


I think she's humping her own leg(s) somehow - so it should be OK...

:scratchhead:

And if no one can even tell that you came, it just can't be that good!!!


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> I think she's humping her own leg(s) somehow - so it should be OK...
> 
> :scratchhead:
> 
> And if no one can even tell that you came, it just can't be that good!!!


:smthumbup::rofl:


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I think I need help. I've been walking around the mall with a troll down my pants.

I'm conflicted, I've been married a long time and only known the troll for a very short while and my wife's been so mean to me lately.

Am I cheating? Hold on, I think the troll is trying to blow me.

What was I saying?

Oh yeah, do you think everything happens for a reason?

I've been so lonely.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't make fun of little people, that's gay.
:rofl:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

michzz said:


> I think I need help. I've been walking around the mall with a troll down my pants.
> 
> I'm conflicted, I've been married a long time and only known the troll for a very short while and my wife's been so mean to me lately.
> 
> ...


Damnit!!!

I HATE busting out laughing at work while people are around!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

michzz said:


> I think I need help. I've been walking around the mall with a troll down my pants.
> 
> I'm conflicted, I've been married a long time and only known the troll for a very short while and my wife's been so mean to me lately.
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I would just die if someone really posted such a thing. :lol:


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

Once a day and she is complaining. I wish!!!!!!!!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

michzz said:


> I think I need help. I've been walking around the mall with a troll down my pants.
> 
> I'm conflicted, I've been married a long time and only known the troll for a very short while and my wife's been so mean to me lately.
> 
> ...


Is it a boy troll or a girl?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Brennan said:


> Is it a boy troll or a girl?


ok...why u askin?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Brennan said:


> Is it a boy troll or a girl?


Isn't that kind of judgmental?

I come here with a SERIOUS concern and you people pick and pick and pick!


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

:lol:
BAhahahahaha! 

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

:rofl:

I really wish all I had to do was rub my legs together. I think I'll pass on the troll in the pants though...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Trenton said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I really wish all I had to do was rub my legs together. I think I'll pass on the troll in the pants though...


Getting my threads confused now - do trolls use their teeth during oral sex?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

nice777guy said:


> Getting my threads confused now - do trolls use their teeth during oral sex?


Everyone knows it's fairies that that can't handle the teeth.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

> *Re: is taking risks with clothes a form of cheating?*


I wore black pants, brown shoes and a purple polo today - don't tell my wife!!!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm not wearing underwear. I'm wearing a chastity belt made of metal and lost the key. I have no idea why but it brings me pleasure when I bang into things?...If I don't find the key I'm going to start to smell. I worry about this. Should I?

I'm going to be attacked by those troll dolls with the crazy hair in my dreams tonight. I just know it. I hope they don't bite.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> I wore black pants, brown shoes and a purple polo today - don't tell my wife!!!


hahahahahaha 

I'm telling. You're such a man *****!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Trenton said:


> I'm not wearing underwear. I'm wearing a chastity belt made of metal and lost the key. I have no idea why but it brings me pleasure when I bang into things?...If I don't find the key I'm going to start to smell. I worry about this. Should I?
> 
> I'm going to be attacked by those troll dolls with the crazy hair in my dreams tonight. I just know it. I hope they don't bite.


:lol:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/experi...k-my-counselor-knows-you-guys.html#post287583

Figure you pervs who only hang out here in the sex section probably hadn't seen this - seems appropriate to paste the link here!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Careful, your epidermis is showing.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

At least we can all retire for the weekend with the good feeling that we helped a new friend!

(btw - Trenton - I "think" I'm offended...)


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Aw don't think too much NG. I smell.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Use a bullet vibrator. You can walk around with it in.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> ok...why u askin?


Cause if it's a boy troll, it ain't cheatin'. If he blows the troll back, it is.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Brennan said:


> Cause if it's a boy troll, it ain't cheatin'. If he blows the troll back, it is.


If I'm at the mall getting strange with a troll it's definitely the love that has no name!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

michzz said:


> If I'm at the mall getting strange with a troll it's definitely the love that has no name!


My first reaction to the post was riding public transportation without underwear on = wth? I wouldn't ride a bus in the city I live in without one of those public toilet seat cover thingys laid down and that is WITH underwear on. Orgasm city would be the furthest thing from my mind. Getting off the bus alive and disease free would be.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i cant imagine why the OPer hasnt come back to get all this advice, maybe she is googling "troll"


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Is that a troll in yer pants, or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Does the troll have a sister?


----------

